# New Goldfish attacking older goldfish



## Jasonb61

Hello,

I'm new here and I just wanted to ask a quick question... I have 55gal tank that I had 2 30 cent goldfish in and they have lasted forever in there (a couple years)... Anyways, they didnt require a lot of attention or work to keep up since I was always busy but I was wanting to get a small collection of fish started and I went and bought 10 more of the 30 cent goldfish and now one of the elders went "belly up" :rip:

Anyways, maybe you guys could explain a little bit of the nature of these fish? The 2 orginal got along very well but it seems that the other elder has had his fins bit off... I also bought an alge eater when I bought the gold fish... I know Alge eater isnt the techincal name but he's the black fish that sticks to the side and eats alge hehe... Thank you! I hope to get a lot from this site...

-Jason


----------



## Gourami Swami

Whooooa, Way overstocked... the "30 cent goldies" are comets, I presume, and get 7-10" long... 2 would even be pushing it. I am guessing that there was an ammonia or nitrate spike since you put so many in at once, and thats why one has died. Also, a common pleco (algea-eater), will grow out of that tank.


----------



## mr.dark-saint

With the new load of fish your ammonia spiked and basically poisoned your tank. Since the Feeders you picked up are kind a used to "BAD" conditions they are a bit more tollerant. The Algea Eater (from your discription) sounds like a Plecostomus which needs a heater. 

As mentioned all your fish will eventually out grow the tank (if they live to maturity). A dozen two inch fish in a 55gallon isn't over stocked (yet). 

As for explanation on your fish you'll have to look and read up on that.


----------



## MDsaints

my pleco attacked my goldfish until they died so i got rid of him... They would hog his algae pelets so he kinda got them back...


----------



## mayastarocker

You have put in too many fish in your tank and you should have gradually put like 3 or 4 every month or so not ten at a time! It sounds like you overloaded the tank too quickly.


----------

